# bmr springs pros and cons



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

for those of you who have used bmr springs. which have a 1" drop up from and 3/4" drop in the rear. what are the pros and cons of these springs. i am looking at running a set of 18.8 tsw thruxtons and wonder how a set of 18s will fit. or would i still have room to drop a little further like that of h&r springs.let me know what you guys think.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

An inch is the max I would do but that would require different shocks. ¾" is the maximum recommended drop with "standard" dampers. The front especially has a very limited range of movement stock so If you go radical you don't leave a lot for travel. The stock range of compression is only like 2½". I wasn't aware of BMR springs tho. Where do you find them?


----------



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

here is the bmr springs
BMR 04-06 GTO Lowering Springs (1 Front - 3/4 Rear) [SP007] : Lethal Performance, Performance parts for Ford Mustangs
so is there a set of shocks and springs that well together and would give me roughly 1in drop and still have a smooth ride to it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's interesting because BMR's site doesn't have any. I wonder what those are? I guess I wouldn't want to be the guinea pig on them. BMR stuff also isn't usually the cheapest and those springs are cheaper than Eibachs which aren't very good ones. I'd just get a set of Lovells 20mm drop springs. You're only 5mm from a full inch and they ride extremely well.


----------



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

ill have to look into those.i though i would ask about the BMR's cause i havent seen them anywhere else either


----------



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

what about a good set of shocks for when i drop the suspension down or will the factory shocks work for a 20mm drop


----------

